# 21 months PP, no AF, strange fertility changes. . .



## lexbeach (Mar 6, 2002)

Hi all!

I am still nursing my 21-month-old twins, and am not surprised that AF has yet to return. However, I am anxiously awaiting her as we would like to begin ttc asap (and since we use donor sperm, we can't try before AF comes back). I nightweaned my boys a couple of months ago, and almost immediately began to notice that I was feeling more hormonal (occassional pimples, increased sex drive, moodines, etc.). So I was not surprised when I suddenly had EWCM for a couple of days. I marked the calendar to see if AF would arrive 14 days later. . . she didn't, but instead I had lots more EWCM. . . and 14 days later, the same thing again. And then it just happened a third time too. This last time I was so sure I was going to get my period, I got really crampy and everything. I kept running to the bathroom to check, but found no blood, just EWCM.

Is this totally strange or completely normal? I haven't begun charting yet because I feel like it could still be months before AF returns and I don't want to get obsessive until we're actually ttc.

I guess part of what seems strange to me is the 14-day spacing. I never had regular cycles before, and this just seems so calculated. It's kind of cool. I hope it means that I *will* have regular periods whenever they start up again.

Thanks for any info!


----------



## because (Sep 11, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lexbeach*
Is this totally strange or completely normal? I haven't begun charting yet because I feel like it could still be months before AF returns and I don't want to get obsessive until we're actually ttc.

Yep - it could be months!

I could have written this post!! I've only got one nursling, though. She'll be 22 months next week and we nightweaned at 17 months. Lots and lots of EWCM and crampiness and a cervical position that is all over the map but no AF. I was taking BBTs for a while and got so frustrated with never seeing a shift after EWCM that I quit. (Besides my software would freak out with how long this "cycle" is).

I've been doing ALOT of reading and asking about 1st PPAF and fertility and the answer that I always, always, always get is:

every woman is different.

Good luck!


----------



## ~*~HAPPY*MAMA~*~ (Sep 14, 2004)

Hiya!








Perfectly normal. Fertility returns in stages- kinda like a one step forward- 2 steps back ordeal. The body has to build up enough hormones to get over that *estrogen threshold* per say to pop that lil eggie (or in your case eggies







) out. Sounds like your body is doing just fabulous preparing for that first pp egg! WAHOO! Already the fabulous ewcm?! Wait till the hormone surge before you really do o!

I knew knew knew I was gettin g my fertillity back last time when ewcm came back- i was certain i'd see a thermal shift... it happened again a few weeks later...then again... then again coupled with a dull pain AND a pos opk! Sure enough- that was IT, but my lp wasn't long enough for implantation-doh! It truely is a stages ordeal and try not to frustrate yourself- congrats though on the wheels being set in motion!

eta: 11mos pp now with my newest lil nursling and today is my 2nd round of ewcm... can it really be? Come on eggies- pop! pop! pop!


----------



## FoxyMom (Apr 23, 2003)

I'm right there with you at 14 months PP. 14 days ago though I had a lot of brown spotting. Today I feel rather crampy and am hoping for ewcm. We REALLY want to start TTC (even though the original plan was when dd was two... :LOL ). The body has to get "used" to being fertile again. I just wish it was eager as I was to get pg!!!

Good Luck to you!


----------



## ~Megan~ (Nov 7, 2002)

Sometimes I get EWCM before my period too. But its not as much as when I ovulate.

off topic: put some new pics of you, Lena, and your kids up on your site! You are such a cute family!


----------



## marisa (Apr 23, 2002)

I've got the same thing happening to me too, 11 mos PP; the sex drive, the mucous, and my cervix feels different. But nothing. I'm not wanting to TTC; but it would be nice to know what my body is doing so I can Try To Avoid, hehe!


----------



## lexbeach (Mar 6, 2002)

I can't believe it! After a two year, six month, and one week absence, AF is back in full force! Wow.

I woke up at 3:00 a.m. with Luke and realized I'd gotten my period. It was surreal. I spent the rest of the night tossing and turning, having visions of baby #3. I am really relieved beacuse a few days ago I was soooo down and out, weepy, sad, unmotivated, and I wondered if I was entering a depression or something. At the end of the day, I said, crying to Dw, "Maybe I'm really gonna get my period this time. Maybe this is PMS." I'm so glad it was!

I hope this is for real. I hope AF will be making regular monthly visits from now on! (Well, I hope she visits for the next few months and then I hope she doesn't come back for another two and a half years!).

Starting charting in the a.m.!

Lex


----------



## because (Sep 11, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lexbeach*
I can't believe it! After a two year, six month, and one week absence, AF is back in full force! Wow.









and









You know what we need... a forum for 1st PPAF announcements like they have for pg and birth announcements! LOL!

Hopefully, I'll be able to post there someday.









Congratulations!


----------

